# Recreate an album cover



## bigbrother

Nice little project for all us budding photographers get creative and, recreate an album cover.

Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here








[/URL]P1030937 by the wall, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PugIain

Kill 'em All - Metallica










Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------

